# Locked up and then, "Welcome Powering up..." out of the blue



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

I am stuck at a welcome powering up screen, Searching fails me, so I am hoping I can get an easy answer. Did my drive go?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If the drive is unhacked, then more than likely it is going.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

The drive is Zippered, does that mean I have more options?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

marct said:


> The drive is Zippered, does that mean I have more options?


It does if you have a serial cable.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

I can make just about any cable in the world. I may not have the connector with me at the moment. 

Serial to phone line? I think I recall readding at that other place about a cable. Is that where I go to figure out how to make it?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35.html


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35.html


Looks like the diagram that has the pinout is missing.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Looks like the diagram that has the pinout is missing.


I am getting web sensed at work, but I would like to make this cable tonight as I have the parts and am visiting a friend with the tools to put it togehter tonight. Is there somewhere else that I can find the pinout?


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

marct said:


> Is there somewhere else that I can find the pinout?


 Here you go http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332955


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

OK, cable is made, I am guessing I open a terminal window with it connected. Where do I look for more information on what to do from there???


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

marct said:


> OK, cable is made, I am guessing I open a terminal window with it connected. Where do I look for more information on what to do from there???


 This seems to be the best page for information concerning what you'd like to do http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.html


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

marct said:


> OK, cable is made, I am guessing I open a terminal window with it connected. Where do I look for more information on what to do from there???


Try The wiki


----------

